# deere 3038E



## wmmichael20 (Apr 22, 2010)

well guys I am shoping for my first tractor of my own and was wondering about the 3038e what was your guys view on the unit for the price I couldnt complain its 2 grand cheeper than the kubota 3700 and 2500 less than the 3400 thats with loader and then tires loaded with rimguard the kubota dealer didnt even offer the tire ballest so accualy there was about another 400 worth of differance in the units, I personally dont think I will be attaching much more than a 3 point disc and a box scraper to it maybe a finish mower and rototiller I was just wondering some of the experienced guys view on the unit thanks


----------



## xochiti (May 11, 2010)

*Online quotes.....*

I have settled on a 3038e 4wd and am shopping for the best deal. Numerous dealers in Tx, Ok, and NM offer this package deal: Tractor, 305 loader, RC 2060 cutter, box blade *AND* 16' tandem axel trailer with 5' ramps, electric brakes and tool box, for somewhere in the 21k range. Exactly what I want, no more, no less (although one dealer does offer and additional PH digger for close to that).
Anyone know of a dealer closer to home (WI) with a simular deal? Been up and down the web, no luck.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Apr 22, 2010)

the local dealer by me has been selling them as a tractor and loader with tires loaded for 16700 plus tax and I know the local trailer dealer sells tandom axel trailers with breaks for around 1300 up to 1800 for a steel deck 18footer and deere is running a deal rite now with 2 impliments they take 600 off so if you do the math I would imagine a lil less money and alot closer to wisconson being the dealers in greenville michigan (nelsons speed shop )


----------



## xochiti (May 11, 2010)

Wow! Thank you to wmmichael20 I will definately get ahold of those folks tomrrow. Man, what a great website. Thank you, thank you!


----------

